# Scott rhino xt



## roosiekiller1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey guys,just looking for some feedback on the scott rhino xt and what you like/dislike about it.thanks


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

I absolutely love Scott single hooks for hunting....
But, I much prefer the Silverhorn. It has a trigger that can be set lighter.
(Both versions maximize draw length because of the trigger forward design.)

Only release I have NEVER frayed a D-loop with even after thousands of shots. (D-loop stretch before they fray.) And also it is RUGGED and RELIABLE!
(These releases have never let me down ever. I have 10,000 shots on one of them.)

I don't EVER see myself using another brand of release for hunting.....
And it's easy to attach to D-loop by feel without looking away from game while hunting. (Something you can't really do with non-hook style releases.)

PS: They have 2 style connectors. (nylon strap or solid swivel)
You can replace the trigger with either a swept back trigger, or a spring. (Trigger release tension is also adjustable.)
I also believe the newer ones (both Silverhorn and Rhino) auto re-cock. (My older ones don't but it's not a big deal, easy to do by rolling it between your fingers.)

Sounds like I'm paid by Scott.... NOPE, just know how good they are. I've shot them exclusively for a decade (maybe longer?)


----------



## Cavitation (Jan 1, 2012)

I know my 2 cents is way late. I bought the rhino xt but quickly exchanged it before ever shooting it for the Scott Silverhorn because I wanted a lighter trigger, which is the only difference between the two. The triggers on both are adjustable, though. I love the Silverhorn, but all the Scott releases have super smooth triggers, so they're easy to like.


----------



## ghoster808 (Jun 29, 2007)

I shot a short n sweet and went with a Carter Quickie. I picked up a Silverhorn used on the cheap to use as a back up. The short of it is the Silverhorn is my go to and am looking for another Short n Sweet for a back up. Go figure lol. The Silverhorn is a super release and will spoil you!


----------



## cdavis7 (May 23, 2008)

Like the others, IMO, the bet hunting release out there. I prefer the XT over the silverhorn . I don't like a very lite trigger. With the XT trigger you can put constant pressure on the trigger and increase pressure until the shot goes off. I just shoot better this way. The XT is adj for a lite trigger if that's what you like. Excellent release!


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

They are my favorite release but I bought two defective silver horns this past summer! (the new style) One of them stripped the tension adjuster Allen head. And the other I don't dare mess with because I can't break it free either. Both are going back in December. Never had a problem like this before. Also worth noting the barrel is about 3/8 of an inch longer on the new ones. But you can mount the new ones to the old wrist wraps.


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

I bought the rhino to try its ok I like my little bitty goose better so I've put it on the new strap and the rhino will go in the pack for back up. To be fair I've had the Scot little bitty goose for 6 years and tend to not like change.


----------

